# DIY Scent drag



## F.C.Hunter (Jul 14, 2009)

Reserved for pics and material list.


----------



## lostonetoo (Nov 6, 2008)

Can't wait to see this drag..


----------



## F.C.Hunter (Jul 14, 2009)

I didn't realize you couldn't come back and post pics at a later time. We'll here is the pic and the material list. 

Material List
1 piece of small dia. rope or cord cut at 56" long
4 pieces of 1/4" dia. rope cut at 18" long 
1 piece of shrink tubing (optional) mine measured 1-1/4" wide when layed flat.

What I did was lay out my 18" 1/4" dia. ropes and found the centers, I then tied one end of the 56" long piece of rope around the centers of the 1/4" dia. rope. I then took the shrink tubing and slid it onto the bundle of 1/4" dia. ropes from the top side of the small dia. rope. Pics are worth 1000 words cause I have a hard time exsplaining stuff. Pour some of your favorite scent on the rope and drag behind you to your stand. I need to get a carabiner to tie onto the other end so I can hook it on my pack or belt loop while walking.


----------



## moak11 (May 15, 2009)

Looks good. I know I will get flamed for this, but I just use nylon string and a tampon to drag the cover scent. Get to my spot and hang it in a tree near by.


----------



## Boone (Jun 13, 2003)

> Looks good. I know I will get flamed for this, but I just use nylon string and a tampon to drag the cover scent. Get to my spot and hang it in a tree near by.


Ditto .......same here works great !!


----------



## stefan48 (Mar 5, 2009)

Boone said:


> Ditto .......same here works great !!


yup works great!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

moak11 said:


> Looks good. I know I will get flamed for this, but I just use nylon string and a tampon to drag the cover scent. Get to my spot and hang it in a tree near by.


Well a true hunter will use what he can and a Tampon works great. As far as the one above that will work as well, but may need a little shorter strings or you will need a lot of scent to get on there and may be over powering at the begining. 

Tampons are good and dont take this the wrong ways people. Used ones are great during the rut as well. The woman human scent will attract a rut crazed buck a long way. I had a friend that was hunting on the ground with his wife and a buck came up to them from behind and they couldnt move so that they could get a shot off. Well the buck came up and almost nudged her before they sppoked it away in fear for there lifes. She was on her time of the month and the buck could smell that and was checking it out.


----------

